
Trolling My Kids with a Broken Phone App I Made (and how I made it) - dreamache
https://coursetro.com/posts/code/44/How-to-Make-an-App-to-Troll-your-Friends
======
Yan_Coutinho
LOL! This is the best tutorial I've seen! This one is good also:
[https://www.liveedu.tv/thatbrownguy/videos/R4exn-learn-
how-t...](https://www.liveedu.tv/thatbrownguy/videos/R4exn-learn-how-to-build-
android-apps)

